# Ebooks Recommended



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I know there are quite a few of you on here that read.

I thought I would start a post for those to share some titles of books worth a read.

I have just started reading The Millennium Trilogy: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Girl Who Played with Fire & The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest so will let you all know in time what I think.

Some recent reads:
Woody Creek Series by Joy Dettman- A 5 part Australian series set in the 1920's is a story of a small town and begins with the story with a mysterious woman and the birth of her child. THe series follows the journey of the child and the twists and turns her life takes.

I also read Sin's of a Father- a great read for anyone interested in the Schapelle Corby case. THis book is extremely well researched and isn't just about Schapelle but also goes into some of the underground world in Australia.

Silver Linings Playbook- I read this before seeing the movie. I didn't enjoy the book or the movie. Interestingly the book differs quite a bit. I am not recommending this book lol


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I loved the"Dragon Tattoo" trilogy. It can become a little difficult to read in spots due to subject matter but definitely worth it. A shame the author died and they'll be no more books from him.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I recently finished "Until Tuesday" by Luis Carlos Montalvan, Brett Witter. Great read in first person about service dog and his handler.
Also enjoyed "The Kite Runner" by KhaledHosseini
"The Last Letter from your Lover" by Jojo Moyes
and of course!!! "Safe Haven" by Nicholas Sparks


----------



## notaeb3 (Feb 15, 2011)

I highly recommend "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. Has a dog as a main character. Great book!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't realise the author died. I've also heard in relation to the movie that the Swedish version is much better if your interested in seeing it.

Funny enough I didn't enjoy safe haven. I seen the movie also which I probably preferred. If you like his books though you should read Jody Picoults novels. Someone similar writing subjects.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

If you guys like ebooks, check out http://www.tuebl.com. I found lots of books that I've been wanting to read - all FREE! I convert them with Calibre and either drag to my kindle or sync wirelessly to the Stanza app on my ipad. Our local library has ebooks for loan, but most of the books are crappy romance novels that I have no desire to read, so I was really excited when a friend told me about this site.

Another good tool for booklovers is http://www.goodreads.com. It allows you to catalog books that you've already read, are currently reading or want to read. The website also offers suggestions for things you might like according to how you've rated books you already read.

For the dog lovers (all of us, I know), check out A Dog's Purpose and A Dog's Journey by W. Bruce Cameron. I loved those.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks true blue

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

There are some hugely useful e-dog books out there (puppy, training, all sorts) - is there a separate thread for those? If there is, I can't seem to find it, and if not, is anyone interested?
Lalla


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think there is a thread. I don't reading some dog training materials I did read On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals which was helpful.


----------

